# Rotary watch - Has anyone seen this this military logo?



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Came across this and been trying to find a bit more about it..

Terrible photo I know, but maybe someone here can make out which country the military logo belongs to??


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Saudi Arabian girl guides :yes:


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Saudi Arabian girl guides :yes:


 Ahh, your trying to trick me - everyone knows the Saudi girl guides use a shamrock with crossed swords over a palm tree! :tongue:


----------

